# Flybrary?



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Saw this today while pulling the boat out at St Augustine ramp. Thought it was pretty damn cool. Being relatively new to fly fishing, I'm curious if this is a common thing? I'm guessing not, but would love to see it more often. We left one for the next guy


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm guessing you don't have an Instagram account? They're becoming common at landings, tackle shops, and trailheads


----------



## flatzcrazy (Feb 5, 2013)

LtShinysides said:


> Saw this today while pulling the boat out at St Augustine ramp. Thought it was pretty damn cool. Being relatively new to fly fishing, I'm curious if this is a common thing? I'm guessing not, but would love to see it more often. We left one for the next guy
> View attachment 157912


----------



## flatzcrazy (Feb 5, 2013)

They put a few of those up at various ramps in my area & eventually they all were stolen!


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

The one I put up had all the flies stolen, then they stole the seadek pad.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

IRLyRiser said:


> The one I put up had all the flies stolen, then they stole the seadek pad.


Too many fuctards these days.. 🐦


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

It’s a great idea for some areas, but I’d rather trade or give in person. Especially a kid just getting into it.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Two weeks ago at a restaurant in Shallotte, NC a man came up to me and said "You don't remember me, do you?" I said no and he said "16 years ago when I moved here from Montana you gave me a mullet fly."


----------



## JustSomeDude (Apr 11, 2020)

@LtShinysides check out the Trailer Trash or Flybrary website/instagram accounts then go out and set up your own. It's a cool movement and a fun project! Tailer Trash Fly Fishing Podcast The Flybrary Project | Have One? Leave One. Need One? Take One.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Left a fly at one yesterday. Have thought about putting a couple around, but havent accomplished it yet.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

For the little libraries we would all be thrilled if the books were all taken and contributors would gladly replenish even if none were left. But with flies unfortunately there is probably a different mentality for those that only take. I think it's a great idea and I hope the flybaries work.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Copahee Hound said:


> I'm guessing you don't have an Instagram account? They're becoming common at landings, tackle shops, and trailheads


No I don't don't have instagram or Facebook. I will definitely be looking out for them in the future. It makes me think of of one of my favorite fly videos. I think this guy may have something to do with the flybrary


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

It's a very cool initiative from the Tailertrash guys and Huge fly fisherman. I think it such a great idea. I made a couple of them and put them up at local ramps and then got one of the fancy ones from Castaway Customs. Since I tie flies, I try to swing by and drop off a couple flies every now and then when I have a couple extra. If you watch the Huge fly fisherman youtube video on Flybraries, the seafoam green fish shaped ones are the ones I made (my token 5 seconds of sorta fame)


----------



## DBBLHaulin'ShotCallin' (Feb 12, 2018)

Credit the tailer trash fly fishing podcast for bringing this project to the fruition. I put one up behind the boardwalk sign @ talbot island sp a couple summers ago (fun spot to wade fish the surf if you’ve got the legs for it). It was there for months before it was stolen or removed, who knows... anyway, I love the concept and always put a few flies on one when I get the chance.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Yup...I actually have one of those that I never put up at my local ramp...mainly because I figure all the spin / bait kooks would probably steal the flies or the flybrary itself.

It lives on my tying desk now...


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

There are 3 different ramps in st Augustine that have a flybrary, I leave flys all the time,don't see others leave flys though, maybe one day i will need one and luck out ,until then i guess I'll stil continue to contribute.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

Don't see any in Savannah, will take care of that shortly.. Heading to the glades in two weeks - will be sure to bring one or two with. 

🤙


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I think that's pretty cool.
Next trip to the Sierras I'll make a couple. 
Think I'll just put a note on them saying 

"take one, leave one"


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Charles Hadley said:


> There are 3 different ramps in st Augustine that have a flybrary, I leave flys all the time,don't see others leave flys though, maybe one day i will need one and luck out ,until then i guess I'll stil continue to contribute.


Please do. Hopefully I'll see one one day. Douglas Crane and Frank Butler are my usual haunts when I'm up that way. The fly we left at Crane was already gone today.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

All the ramps around Destin have them. In fact, is someone doesn't take them soon after they are put up there, they rust.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

While cool in theory I always wondered about putting things that will rust that are covered in little bits of plastic right next to the water.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

LtShinysides said:


> Saw this today while pulling the boat out at St Augustine ramp. Thought it was pretty damn cool. Being relatively new to fly fishing, I'm curious if this is a common thing? I'm guessing not, but would love to see it more often. We left one for the next guy
> View attachment 157912


Neat idea! Social Media, (MO ... what a waste of ones time!), so (1) could say today my world is very small! However, great idea! More people today need to practice "giving". Will be on lookout @ boat ramps in SW FL this year.


----------

